# When is it too late to disbud?



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm sorry if this has been asked, I've searched the threads and can't find a definitive answer. 

I want to know when it's too late to disbud a goat. Is there an age that you shouldn't do it past or a length of the horn?

I have a Nigerian Dwarf that is roughly 4-5 weeks old. I can feel little nubs that may be 1/4 to 1/2 inch big. Am I too late? 

I'm very new to owning goats so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When the disbudder can't fit over the horn. At that age, you probably won't get the whole horn. You could always wait and band the horns. Or you can take him somewhere and see if they can disbud for you. But that is pretty late, even for a Nigerian.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you feel the bump under the skin? Or has it broken through? If not, maybe this one is polled. Horns should have broken through by now, I believe.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

My vet doesn't disbud Nigerians until they are three weeks old. So maybe a vet could do it? Ours uses anesthesia.


----------



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes the horn has already broken through. 

When is a good time to band them? I was hoping not to have to resort to banding because I heard that is more painful, but that's better than her doing damage to one of my other girls when her horns are fully developed. 

I'm not sure if there's a vet in my area that would disbud a goat, I may have to do some calling around.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

If you band the horn I'd have a vet do it anyway. You have to cut below the horn on the skin and then put a band there. It's better for the goat to have a powerful pain medicine and for some one to know what they are doing the first time you've seen it done.

I have a goat that had a bad band job. She's got both horns coming back and it'll have to be redone again.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

You might find a vet that will cut the horns off. It is a bloody mess but usually does not have scurs. Depending on the stage of the horn bud it might have to wait until after fly season as they can nest in the wound during the healing process. Just another option, I'm guessing more expensive though.


----------

